# Second hand Super Jolly - healthcheck?



## SockToy (Mar 21, 2013)

It hasn't arrived yet, but its on its way. From a hotel so I think probably well used, though perhaps less so than a coffee shop.

What are the recommended steps for a newb (Capital N!) in terms of checking it thoroughly and ensuring the burrs are good, the grind is fine, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would say the main thing is to check the motor is running smoothly and look at the axle from the top while the motor is running and make sure that it is spinning on axis (not 'wobbling' as it spins). If those two things are OK then the only thing you would need to do is think about replacing the burrs if they're worn.


----------



## SockToy (Mar 21, 2013)

Okeydoke! Well it sounds fine, and the axle doesnt seem to have much jitter, so I think we're good ;-p Dont get the Rancilio till next week, so perhaps I'll try grinding for french press today.


----------

